# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  فــــي  الحــــــديقة

## نبراس،،،

فــــي الحــــــديقة 
جلست فى الحديقة العامة والدموع تملا عينى.....كنت فى غاية الضيق والحزن؛ ظروفى
 فى العمل لم تكن على ما يرام ؛ بعد عدة دقائق رأيت طفلا مقبلا نحوى وهو يقول:
 ما أجمل هذة الوردة رائحتها جميلة جدا تعجبت لان الوردة لم تكن جميلة بل
 ذابلة ؛ ولكنى اردت التخلص من الطفل فقلت : فعلا ؛ جميلة للغاية.
عاد الولد فقال: هل تأخذها؟؟ دهشت ولكنى احسست اننى لو رفضتها سيحزن؛ فمددت
 يدى وقلت: سأحب ذلك كثيرا وشكرا ؛ انتظرت ان يعطينى الوردة ولكن يدة بقيت 
معلقة فى الهواء ؛ وهنا ادركت ما لم ادركة بسبب أنانيتى وانشغالى فى همومى.....
فالولد كان ضريرا!!! اخذت الوردة من يدة ؛ثم احتضنتة وشكرتة بحرارة وتركتة يتلمس 
طريقة وينادى على امة.

اخواتى الاعضاء اخوات الزوار اريد اقول
بعض من امور حياتنا تدفعنا للتذمر ... فهيا بنا نتأملها فى ضوء مختلف يدفعنا للشكر....
فهيا بنا نشكر لاجل:

+ الضوضاء ؛لان هذا يعنى اننى اسمع.
+ زحمة المرور؛ لان هذا يعنى اننى استطيع ان اتحرك واخرج من بيتى.
+ النافذة المحتاجة للتنظيف والاوانى التى فى الحوض ؛ لان هذا يعنى اننى اسكن فى
 بيت؛بينما كان رب المجد ليس لة اين يسند راسة.
+ البيت غير النظيف بعد زيارة الضيوف ؛لان هذا يعنى ان لدى اصدقاء يحبوننى.
+ الضرائب؛لان هذا يعنى اننى اعمل واكسب.
+ التعب الذى اشعر بة نهاية اليوم؛لان هذا يعنى ان ربنا اعطانى صحة لاتمم واجباتى.
+ المنبة الذى يوقظنى فى الصباح من احلى نومة ؛ لان هذا يعنى اننى مازلت على
 قيد الحياة ؛ ولى فرصة جديدة للتوبة والعودة الى الله.
اريد ان اقول كلمة اخيرة اليكم :
فقط نتأمل فى ما اعطاة الله لينا ونشكرة على كل حال
فلما اليأس عليناا ان ننظر للحيااة بنظره تفاائليه كما كاان ينظر إلييهاا هذا الطفل 
اتمنى لكم جمييعا حييااة سعييده ملأهااا الامل 
دمتم جمييعا بخيير
م/ن
مع بعض الاضاافاات التي لا تخل بأصل الموضووع

----------


## الفرح دنياي

احيييك عزيزي نبراس،،،
طرح جميل واخذتنا الى حيث كان هذا الطفلالبريء
الحياه كلها اماني وتفاؤل والجميل ان الانسان
يدرك هذا باقتناع تام والله سبحانه في الوجود
نبراس ،،
جميل ماقدمته من مثال حي نواقعه في حياتنا
كل الشكريالغالي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> احيييك عزيزي نبراس،،،
> 
> طرح جميل واخذتنا الى حيث كان هذا الطفلالبريء
> الحياه كلها اماني وتفاؤل والجميل ان الانسان
> يدرك هذا باقتناع تام والله سبحانه في الوجود
> نبراس ،،
> جميل ماقدمته من مثال حي نواقعه في حياتنا
> كل الشكريالغالي



 
الفرح دنياي
بالفعل الحيااة لا تكوون جمييله إلى بالتفاائل 
تفاائلو بالخيير تجدووه
مشكوور اخي العزييز
على هذه الزياره وان شاء الله دووم 
تقبل تحيااتي الصاادقه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
قصه جدا راااائعه وفيها العبره لمن يعتبر
والحياه مهما كانت نبقى فيها عابري سبيل 
فالحمدلله ع مااعطانا من نعم لاتعدولاتحصى 
وكلما تقربنا من خالقنا ازددنا بالامل والتفاؤل 
*نبراس ..*
احيييك ع الطرح الرااائع 
وربي يجعل ايااامكم سعيده ومليئه بالتفاؤل 
والتقرب من الله سبحانه وتعالى..
دمت ودااام عطااائك المتألق دوووم
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> 
> 
> قصه جدا راااائعه وفيها العبره لمن يعتبر
> والحياه مهما كانت نبقى فيها عابري سبيل 
> فالحمدلله ع مااعطانا من نعم لاتعدولاتحصى 
> ...



 
مشكووره اختي فرح على هذه 
الاطلاله المعطره بذكر محمد وال محمد
تحياتي لكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكور اخي

  نبراس

على  الطرح الرائع والمفيد 

يســــــــــــــــــــــــلمو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكور اخي
> 
> نبراس
> 
> على الطرح الرائع والمفيد 
> 
> يســــــــــــــــــــــــلمو



 
الفراش الفاطمي
مشكووره خييه 
على هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## نبراس،،،

> 



 
شووكرا على الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## آهات حنونه

يسلمو أثرت بي بلفعل لانها ذكرتني بموقف حصل لي يشابهه


اذكره لكم بعد اذنك اخوي

.
.
.
.

يو كنت بلمستشفى وجالسين بغرفت الانتظار..ننتظر وايد طبعا من الزحمه ...المهم


وجات وحده ومعاها بنت صغيره وايد وايد جميله

لفتت انتباهي وحلفت الا اخد هادي البنت شوي عندي لين يجي دوري


قمت اسوي لها حركات ماردت ...امممممممممم.....ويش السالفه


قمت اناديها ماترد.....


سالت امها ويش اسمها قالت الي بس ماقالت الي شي ثاني وكانت تصرفات البنت عاديه 

ناديتها دارت ...قلت الها تعالي بنطيك حلويات وقفت البنت..وقامت تدور تدور بيدها عارفين اكيد كيف

صدمتني لان ماكان باين عليها شئ


حضنتها بلا شعور وصرت اصيح بلا شعور مادري ليش

يمكن لاني سببت لها احراج اوشي مادري

واخدتها وصرت اتكلم معاهاااا وقلت لها بكل هدو انا والله ماقصد شئ ومادري بشنو حست

بس عطتني شي عمري ماراح انساه عطتني بوسه راائعه تقولي انا حبيتك...وووف قطعت جلستنا الممرضه نادتني


بس ماتركتها رجعت بعد ماخلصت وودعتها وللاسف غاب عن بالي اخد رقمها

وتقبل خيي مروري <<<<وهدرتي الزايده

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقييقه خييه 
قصتكم اهي الي اثرت فييني 
موقف صعب على القلب ان يتحمله
كل الشكر والتقدير لك خييه بحبر العجاائب
اسعدني مرووركم وتعقييبكم الراائع
تحياتي لكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*قصه رائعه ومؤثرة*
*تسلم اخوي ع النقل الجميل*
*وماننحرم من جديدك القيم*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *قصه رائعه ومؤثرة*
> *تسلم اخوي ع النقل الجميل*
> *وماننحرم من جديدك القيم*
> *دمت بخير*
> *تحيااتي*



 
شذى الزهراء
اشكر لك هذه الزياره 
ونحنون ايضا ننتظر 
كل جدييد منكم
تحياتي لكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------

